# malta



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

well guys todays the day we leave from Birmingham to malta.getting ferry in morning from Portsmouth to caen at 0815.3 days in Normandy then over to ypres to meet friends for 3 days then of to rhine falls for day and a stop over.then run down to genoa to get ferry to sicily.then Palermo to pozzallo then a wee ferry to Valetta malta. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy the trip and keep up the blog. What about a link to it on your posts ?

Safe journey,

G


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Malta*

How do u put a link on


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Malta*



rocky1968 said:


> How do u put a link on


Top of this page on yellow bar = HOME
Drop down menu to Account Info
Select Forum Profile
Profile Information
Edit signature

Type your blog address in there.

You can also add your blog to those on MHF by going to the Discussions menu ( again on yellow bar at the top of the page)
Add Blog

G


----------

